# Game Thread, Cavs vs Bulls, 7:30, Dec 30, 2006, WGN SS



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> If LeBron James is making any birthday wishes on Saturday, the Cleveland Cavaliers star forward might want to wish for an end to his team's struggles on the road.
> 
> James celebrates his 22nd birthday on Saturday when the Cavaliers take on the Chicago Bulls at the United Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061230/CLECHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Cleveland Cavaliers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 11 (.593)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>12 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 12 (.586)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>91.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.442</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.441</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>38.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.458</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>James, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>27.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hughes, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilgauskas, Z</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gooden, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marshall, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Varejao, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gibson, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Snow, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pavlovic, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wesley, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Newble, I</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pollard, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Mike Brown</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>24</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Gordon starting tonight in place of Hinrich? If Gordon starts, I think they should move Griffin or Thabo in there with him, or put Sweetney in the starting lineup, and move Deng to shooting guard.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/116747208582830.xml&coll=2

CAVALIERS INSIDER 
Bulls now charging after slow start 
Saturday, December 30, 2006
Branson Wright
Plain Dealer Reporter 
The Cavaliers tonight will see a difference in a Chicago Bulls team they dominated Nov. 9 at The Q. 

The Bulls began the season losing nine of their first 11 games. Since then, the Bulls have won 14 of their past 17. 

"They've changed their lineup since we've played them," said Cavs assistant coach Mike Malone. "They're starting [Andres] Nocioni at the four. He's a tough cover. They're also bringing Ben Gordon off the bench, and he just scored 40 against Miami [on Wednesday]." 

The Bulls' defense also has improved since that early season 113-94 loss to the Cavs. Ben Wallace, without the head band, has become more comfortable in coach Scott Skiles' defensive scheme. 

"Skiles is a great coach and he gets his teams to play so hard," Malone said. "At home, they're a very tough team. It's going to be about us doing our thing. 

"We have to take care of the ball, keep them off the glass and defend the 3[-point shot]."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This game will be broadcast on INHD for those who have it


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I get this one in Argentina. :yay:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good luck tonight guys. Let's just hope for a good game with no injuries.

If I were a betting man, I would bet on the Bulls tonight. Cavs are horrible on back-to-backs, especially on the road. We haven't won one of those yet.

Still, I'll be pulling for the Cavs to fix their road woes and back-to-back woes tonight. The one thing that could help us is that you're also on the second night of a back-to-back, albeit at home.

Good luck again fellas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Time to step up and for the team to claim their manhood!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

It is extremely important for Bulls to win this game…a statement game.

Ilgauskas and Gooden should go down , right from the beginning…I hate them more than Tim Duncan’s hair line :biggrin:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Time to step up and for the team to claim their manhood!


I didn't realize their manhood wasn't intact. Then again, unlike that guy who helped himself to a handful of Chris Kaman last season, I'm not all that interested in what's going on between the players' thighs.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 99
Cavaliers 96


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bulls96 said:


> It is extremely important for Bulls to win this game…a statement game.
> 
> Ilgauskas and Gooden should go down , right from the beginning…I hate them more than Tim Duncan’s hair line :biggrin:


I can't imagine what could have made you hate Zydrunas.

He's gotta be one of the most likable players in the league.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> I didn't realize their manhood wasn't intact. Then again, unlike that guy who helped himself to a handful of Chris Kaman last season, I'm not all that interested in what's going on between the players' thighs.


Just saying, we've been the Cavs ***** it seems. They seem to kick our butts.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

They just said during Pre-game. Hinrich is out, and Thabo is starting tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RagingBulls316 said:


> They just said during Pre-game. Hinrich is out, and Thabo is starting tonight.


Thabo better put up some points. The Bulls starting lineup minus Hinrich basically has Deng and Nocioni as the only real scoring options.

Thabo on Hughes is a pretty good idea at the defensive end.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

WOW! So hinrich is out so what happens? Gordon still doesnt get to start!? What the hell! Gordon should at least start with Thabo, Duhon OFF


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You'd think, a night with Hinrich out, Gordon would get a chance to start, and Skiles would look to see if Gordon works as a starter. Skiles is an impotent jerk.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> You'd think, a night with Hinrich out, Gordon would get a chance to start, and Skiles would look to see if Gordon works as a starter. Skiles is an impotent jerk.


Starting is just a title, Gordon will obvious get his minutes.

Don't get so worked up about something that doesn't even matter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I hate to say it, but this is one game I don't have a lot of confidence we can win.

They're more athletic than us in the front court, which is our strength, and they're just HUGE. Ben Wallace is going to look like mini-me next to Z. LeBron is a handful for anyone, but he's also a LOT bigger than our guys. STRONG. Gooden's big, too.

Hughes is a smart veteran, big, coming off a big night (26 points). He's going to be guarded by a rookie. 

They're big off the bench, too.

They do manage to lose games though. Maybe our quickness beats them somehow. I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm pumped for this game. Bulls can move into 2nd place with a win tonight and could very well move into 1st with a win over Detroit next Saturday. 
-If Bulls go 3-1 against Cleveland, Phoenix, New Jersey, and Detroit then they wouild be at 21-13 (.618). 
-If Detroit goes 1-2 against Phoenix, NO, and Chicago then they will be at 19-12 (.613). 
-If Cleveland goes 3-2 against the Bulls, San Antonio, Boston, Milwaukee and New Jersey then they will be at 20-13 (.606).

I don't really feel like this will happen but it is possible. The Bulls could be first in the East in a week. The Bulls will have to have at least one all-star if they keep it up before the break.

Cheers.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

oh yeah, Bulls 104 Cavs 97


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Lebron gay, he just grabbed Ben's, Thabo's, and Noc's asses.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its nice that Ben is wearing the fro now. At least it looks like we have a 7 footer now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That block fired Noc up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah...so that Ben Gordon guy is pretty good....50 tonight?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc is playing well early...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben doesn't even look at the basket before he starts his shooting motion now!

MVP! MVP!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

7 quick point for Gordon, as well...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I wonder why they don't have Hughes guarding Gordon?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Thabo better put up some points. The Bulls starting lineup minus Hinrich basically has Deng and Nocioni as the only real scoring options.
> 
> Thabo on Hughes is a pretty good idea at the defensive end.


He's not exactly lighting it up so far.

I don't mind Ben coming off the bench though (an it was quick, of course, since Thabo got a quick 2 fouls). Who else do we have to score off the bench?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's got 7 points and there aren't even 7 minutes gone yet.

Thabo committed 2 fouls so fast, Gordon is effectively starting.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Is Lebron gay, he just grabbed Ben's, Thabo's, and Noc's asses.


All at once? Did he grow an extra hand?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, Lebron's quick. Good thing he hit a water spot on the ground and slipped.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Varejo looks like a Brazilian Ben Wallace


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

uhon with the teardrop.

If we kick Cleveland's *** without Kirk can we trade him?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We're really missing Hinrich's intangibles tonight!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

10 quiet points for Luol in the 1st, as well; Sweetney comes in and hits a shot...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How many games does Donyell Marshall have to drain threes on us before they learn to guard him out there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon > Hinrich

8 assists, and better ball movement.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

2 fouls on both Sefalosha and Gordon really hurts.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

32-27 Bulls after the 1st.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Duhon > Hinrich
> 
> 8 assists, and better ball movement.


What is your obsession with Hinrich, seriously?

Anyway, another efficient offensive start for Deng.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I can't imagine what could have made you hate Zydrunas.
> 
> He's gotta be one of the most likable players in the league.


I agreed...it is hard to explain


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Duhon-Griffster-Tyrus-Sweets-P.J lineup is getting the job done out there right now...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That Sweetney block was awesome!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It's a real defensive slugfest so far. 

TnT (hat tip to Ztect for the nickname) with a rather blatant hack.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sweetney makes the shot off the glass...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweetney just jumped the highest he's ever jumped.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Offense isn't looking too good with Duhon off the floor.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Did Nocioni even touch him?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

5:28 to go, 44-41 Bulls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Did Nocioni even touch him?


Yeah, he got him on the arm. It was a good call.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ's a good play against Illgauskas, who, himself, is incredibly ponderously slow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> PJ's a good play against Illgauskas, who, himself, is incredibly ponderously slow.


It's always good when the set shot is falling.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With this lineup on the court, the ball should be in Deng's hands 90% of the time.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

56-53 at the half...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

We pay for every little minor mistake.leave a man open the make the shot,give up an off reb they make a shot,i mean dame can we ever get away with something.I never seen anything like this,and not just today it's been going on all season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gooden is surprisingly invisible tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Adam Morrison 30 points 6 rebounds 2 assists tonight.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

I may be wrong, but I thought I saw Wallace try to do a turn around in the post. It was disturbing.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, Chris Duhons voice is straight up WEIRD. Almost intimidating. I always assumed he'd had a bassy growl, but that?

Anything but that. :|


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Offense isn't looking too good with Duhon off the floor.


Why in the world did he sit so long? It seemed like he was out for over half the second quarter. That's when the league vanished.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gooden is surprisingly invisible tonight.


He is on the "trading block"


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, what did you guys do during halftime?

I beat Super Mario Bros. all while listening to some of the best music ever made.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

just pass the ball to Deng every time down the floor


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

They're goinng at Nocioni. He's just not big enouhg against these guys.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I've been flipping back and forth between this game and Wiz @ Bucks. That game is closer but duller ... Milwaukee plays virtually no D.

I fear the Cavaliers will -- and they've started to, in fact -- blow this one wide open. I miss Cap'n Kirk. It sucks seeing him on the bench in a suit ... and being a competitor it probably sucks for him too.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Malik Allen is a black hole.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

10-0 run for the Bulls!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is there a such thing as a Luol Deng miss?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they are on fire!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

16-0 run! Lebron lands awkwardly but looks to be alright...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Varejao stepped on Lebron.

Deng, 13-16.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pollard's hair is atrociously bad.

And he stepped on Malik's foot. LeBron takes a seat...


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

dang 16-0 run!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

if that last one had gone, i would have gone nuts!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

18-0 run to close the 3rd quarter, 78-67 Bulls!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

make that 18! my goodness


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we admit the Bulls are a better team without Kirk Hinrich yet?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

great game by loul,if he's not an all star i don't know who is.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Can we admit the Bulls are a better team without Kirk Hinrich yet?


No and I never will. Everybody plays an important part on this team. God love Malik Allen, the ultimate role player! 

Defense has picked up, this has been a game of runs, have to keep it going!!!

Remember last year's games against the Cavs?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Can we admit the Bulls are a better team without Kirk Hinrich yet?


Not at all.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Malik hits again, 20-0!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Malik again, 22-0!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Got love the effort of our bench palyers. this team is for sure very deep.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

24-0!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon drives in for the layup, 24-0!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, 24-0 run, Cavs have sulked into a corner here. Good to see.

Our defense is very solid right now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cavs finally hit a shot, 3 for Hughes...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This has to be one of the largest runs in NBA history. I think definitely the largest this year.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

that was insane!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

We have to guard the 3 better, that is the only thing killing us right now. 

We haven't hit any and they have 6 or 7. Keep playing smart.

Malik, doesn't complain when he doesn't play and does his job when he gets in!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

likes hope this injury by kirk can moto-vate him n get him going.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Do we earn the lead of the eastern conferece with the win tonight?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I love this act players pull like Lebron right now.

When they are on D and they don't have the ball they are limping all over the place yet when they have the ball they move without any complications. Warriors.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Where's Nocioni?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bulls > all

at least in the east...

wow. 24 - 0 run. unbelieavable.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

lister333 said:


> Do we earn the lead of the eastern conferece with the win tonight?


We'll be half a game back...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Every time I hate on Duhon, he proves me wrong.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

duhon is a damn good point guard.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

KHinrich12 said:


> I love this act players pull like Lebron right now.
> 
> When they are on D and they don't have the ball they are limping all over the place yet when they have the ball they move without any complications. Warriors.


He's better than Wade. Lebron doesn't complain to the officials all night, and doesn't overexaggerate an injury like Wade. Its disappointing too, since Wade didn't overexaggerate his injuries and complain to the refs when he was at Marquette. Like come on, Kirk pulled his hand and he broke his wrist. Come on, when I pulled my dads finger when I was younger, he just farted.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PJ having a great game. Funny to watch him try and bend over, though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is probably the most consistent, normal lineup that Skiles has ever put out there this year.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what a steal by deng!!!Im lovin it!!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Deng and Gordon are our stars and main scorers. Deng with a great steal!!! Just keep playing and don't let up!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> This is probably the most consistent, normal lineup that Skiles has ever put out there this year.


Exactly. This is proof that we don't need "hot streaks" to win games. If you put a lineup in the game and they start going crazy, KEEP THEM IN THERE. substitutions will stunt the momentum.

that should answer the person who asked why noce hadnt come in...because he didn't NEED to. we are getting it done w/o him. why put him back in and screw things up?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Every time I hate on Duhon, he proves me wrong.


never hate. dude can't score, but he sure does compliment the other 4 guys out there.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Can we admit the Bulls are a better team without Kirk Hinrich yet?


Hells no, and what's yr damage? Did Kirk take a wee in your breakfast, steal your girlfriend or shoot your dog or something?

And I stand corrected on my own pessimism. Deng is red hot, and others have stepped up considerably.

And it's nice to see another superduperstar-driven team get theirs at the hands of the Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lebron didn't care. He just walked up so casually and Deng just stole it from him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why is nocioni back in the game?

please dont get hurt, Ben


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this game isnt over yet!!lets play hard!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Like I said, we need to guard the 3 and play smart!!!

How come some games we seem to let up towards the end if we are ahead?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Deng and Gordon are our stars and main scorers. Deng with a great steal!!! Just keep playing and don't let up!


Is Deng pissed off? Since getting taken out by posey his score 50 in two games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> Exactly. This is proof that we don't need "hot streaks" to win games. If you put a lineup in the game and they start going crazy, KEEP THEM IN THERE. substitutions will stunt the momentum.
> 
> that should answer the person who asked why noce hadnt come in...because he didn't NEED to. we are getting it done w/o him. why put him back in and screw things up?


The answer is we sucked with Nocioni in the game.

Skiles put him in for a minute or two and had to yank him again.

It's nothing against Nocioni, it's just that the Cavs are HUGE and we need Allen and Brown for their height.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

What Have I Been Saying!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Seems PJ Brown and Malik Allen only have a little in the gas tank. They're pooped.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dont let lebron shoot!!!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I think a bit of Ice Cold Gordon is needed right about now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Clutch Gordon.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> The answer is we sucked with Nocioni in the game.
> 
> Skiles put him in for a minute or two and had to yank him again.
> 
> It's nothing against Nocioni, it's just that the Cavs are HUGE and we need Allen and Brown for their height.


see, skiles did exactly what i thought he figured out not to do the minute i posted this. he put nocioni back in the game.

and the bulls almost blew the game.

my sig tells the truth.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon makes both FTs, 101-94 Bulls with 20.8 seconds to go...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

big macsssss


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Does Lebron believe he deserves every call? Complain, complain!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lebron james has become such i cry baby.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW

These are Deng's first free throws tonight


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

lister333 said:


> lebron james has become such i cry baby.


that "Solid defense" (accroding to the annoucer) included some nice grabbing


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

career high in points for deng!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win, 103-96!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Bulls win, 103-96!


Tell me you were wearing Deng's top


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's good to know that if we face these guys in the playoffs that we can count on Allen and Brown to play like this for 7 straight games.

I am so happy I was wrong about us losing this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TM said:


> that "Solid defense" (accroding to the annoucer) included some nice grabbing


I can read lips. The guy in your avatar is saying...

"Waaaaaaaah!"


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kukoc, in fact. Deng was in the wash...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Although I hate seeing you guys insult Lebron when I come in here, I just wanted to stop by to say good game.

You were definitely the better team tonight and deserved to win this game.

We lost the game when we decided to go away from Lebron when he caught fire. And Deng was a complete monster tonight.

Congrats again guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Kukoc, in fact. Deng was in the wash...


That'd be Gordon's number, no?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Very important win !!!
I can "rest" now :cheers:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> That'd be Gordon's number, no?


Indeed it is.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

For some reason, there was better ball movement than usual tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> For some reason, there was better ball movement than usual tonight.


Definitely Malik. :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

For whatever reason LeBron stopped handling the ball once Cavs went up 65-58 via his 2 straight 3s. He didn't shoot again until late 3rd qtr. The time in between was the key. Skiles put in Gordon quick after LeBron's 2 3s and our offense just couldn't miss from there on. The Cavs were too shell shocked to do anything in the 4th. 

Posey slamming down Deng was the best thing that's happened to this team. Deng's been playing out of his mind ever since.

Special props to Malik Allen whose energy was huge in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bench : Bulls 55 vs Cavs 24 !!!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Deng, Gordon, Malik, and Duhon were great tonight.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> I've been flipping back and forth between this game and Wiz @ Bucks. That game is closer but duller ... Milwaukee plays virtually no D.
> 
> I fear the Cavaliers will -- and they've started to, in fact -- blow this one wide open. I miss Cap'n Kirk. It sucks seeing him on the bench in a suit ... and being a competitor it probably sucks for him too.


I was doing the same thing. What a contrast in styles between the games. The Wiz don't play much D either so it all came down to who could hit shots.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey according to my TV sked NBA TV (for those of you that have it) will repeat this game at 2 a.m. Central Time. This time I'm popping a disk in the recorder. This was a classic.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Wow, great game.

Now, what kinda PF would Hinrich, Noch and the NYKs pick get us? Because if it's a stud, this team has a championship or two in them.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bulls finish off a December to remember




> Capping a dominant month with style, the Bulls won for the seventh straight time at home and beat Cleveland for the first time in six tries with a 103-96 victory before a United Center sellout crowd of 22,965.
> 
> They took over second place in the Central Division from Cleveland and now own the most victories in the Eastern Conference, though their winning percentage trails Detroit's.
> 
> ...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Anybody else notice Gordon's steals the ball alot more when he plays PG?

Lately, he's had to have averaged atleast 2 spg.

21 pts, 7 ast, 4 reb, 2 stls

= NEEDS TO BE STARTING PG


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

johnston797 said:


> Wow, great game.
> 
> Now, what kinda PF would Hinrich, Noch and the NYKs pick get us? Because if it's a stud, this team has a championship or two in them.


Go and get Jermaine O'neal or Kevin Garnett for that imo. Paxson needs to push one of those.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

johnston797 said:


> Wow, great game.
> 
> Now, what kinda PF would Hinrich, Noch and the NYKs pick get us? Because if it's a stud, this team has a championship or two in them.


I like MikeDC's deal in another thread that gets us KG. Pax needs to make a move.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Wow, great game.
> 
> Now, what kinda PF would Hinrich, Noch and the NYKs pick get us? Because if it's a stud, this team has a championship or two in them.


O'Neal from Indiana most likely. _Maybe_ KG if he were to pull an Iverson. Credit MikeDC for coming up with some trade proposals (that actually work) involving Hinrich.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

FrankTheTank said:


> oh yeah, Bulls 104 Cavs 97


Ended up 103-96. Damn I was so close.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> PJ having a great game. Funny to watch him try and bend over, though.


Yeah, you'd like that, wouldn't you.

*ducks*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Yeah, you'd like that, wouldn't you.
> 
> *ducks*


Two responses:

1) Maybe he could pick a loose ball up off the floor
2) He'd be Pax's "boo" now, wouldn't he?


----------

